# Gypsy Nirvana - White Widow



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*If we were to describe White Widow in one word it would have to be KILLER. This is without a doubt the best weed we have ever smoked and we have smoked alot of weed. This is another strain that is easy to grow but can be a bit touchy when it comes to nutes and reacts well to LST, topping, and cloning. The smoke is strong with a hashy taste. The buds are just covered in trichromes. One bong rip and your lungs expand like they are coming out of your chest.   Two bong rips and your wanting more.   By the third bong rip your wondering why you did the second.   This is some great smoke and we highly recommend it to all who haven't tried it. *


----------



## skunk

i would have to agree with you bg, i know exacly what you talking about when you say lungs exspand and when i take 1 hit its ussually time to quit for me .


----------



## skunk

ps i didnt even order the seeds from nirvana they were handme down seeds from a good friend and also were started at f-3 s. i will have to order some f-1 s 1 of these days and just keep a mother for cloning  or cross breed 1 time and get as many f-2 s as possible.  but i agree with you on being the best and so does a few old timey friends thats been smoking weed since early 1960s .


----------



## chronicman

how long was your flower time


----------



## skunk

whos mine or tbg, mine  i ussually let flower for 10 weeks but its ussually ready by the 8th week into the 9th.


----------



## Nathan

beautiful, I've wanted to try and grow white widow for some time now.


----------



## flipmode

oh trust me ive only delt with white  widow from botique i was meaning ask u what was ur favoirte becuase uv experimenten .i like it for its sugar its amount get huge buds and good female rate for feminized ordering some now


----------



## leelow

how tall or how short can they be kept, natuaraly, without lst/ scrog


----------



## skunk

my outdoor ww on got 5 feet. my indoors if vegged for 2 months and then flowered for 2 months ussually 3 in a half feet.  which im generally speaking of my own soil ,,ferts,, ect  you and other of our forum member may vary but i dont think a whole lot because of it being a short to medium height strain in the first place. but if you want it shorter or taller  it would mostly depend on lengh of vegging time which you can adjust according to your enviroment .


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Yup i think ours got about 3 feet tall indoors. *


----------



## Droster

I want that BUD to have my babies lol j/k


----------



## KID

Has anyone tried the Dutch Passion version of this beautiful flower??Just got some beabs,and will give my own report in a few months


----------



## Grownothing

I have some white widow and white rhino from nirvana which I am gonna try out as soon as I can get my grow up and running.


----------



## g-13

tbg im growing ww right now and i ran plain ph'd water for 3 days then half nutes for 3 more days then full blast nutes then they just blew up they love the nutes, im using gh 3 part flora nutes


----------



## dmack

This is definatly a future plant that im going to grow. Looks yummy yum yum


----------



## allgrownup

I've got my seeds.  actually a few months back!  goin to hold off on the grow tho as this is one i want to keep continuous.  i may be moving and don't want to start until i'm settled.

how long will my Nirvana WW seeds be good for in a cool dark place?  anyone keep these stored?  TBG, how long did you have yours before growing out?

thx


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Well our beans are almost 2 years old and were still getting great results. 100 % germination rate.  *


			
				allgrownup said:
			
		

> I've got my seeds. actually a few months back! goin to hold off on the grow tho as this is one i want to keep continuous. i may be moving and don't want to start until i'm settled.
> 
> how long will my Nirvana WW seeds be good for in a cool dark place? anyone keep these stored? TBG, how long did you have yours before growing out?
> 
> thx


----------



## Type_S150

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Yup i think ours got about 3 feet tall indoors. *


What kind of dry yields were you pulling off the plant?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Damn i can't even remember. I would have to say atleast 1/2 to 1 oz. per plant because that's what we usually get from clones. *


			
				Type_S150 said:
			
		

> What kind of dry yields were you pulling off the plant?


----------



## Type_S150

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Damn i can't even remember. I would have to say atleast 1/2 to 1 oz. per plant because that's what we usually get from clones. *


cool, thanks. Just wanted to know what to expect.


----------



## johnny_bravo

is ww very hard to clone??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*We found that she clones real easy. Took many clones in the past with no problems.  *


			
				johnny_bravo said:
			
		

> is ww very hard to clone??


----------



## masterblaster26

how long do you flower the nirvana white widow? I know its 8 - 10 weeks but i was wondering if it really is done by 8 weeks or if you need to go the full 10


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*She is more of a 10 week strain. Those 2 weeks make a big difference.  *


			
				masterblaster26 said:
			
		

> how long do you flower the nirvana white widow? I know its 8 - 10 weeks but i was wondering if it really is done by 8 weeks or if you need to go the full 10


----------



## nickname

Just for clarififcation, white widow from nirvana is not an f1 its an f2.

I still find it amazing when people say widow is shy for nutes, the widows i've grown have all loved it but then they were authentic widow seeds.


----------



## masterblaster26

so how bad would it be to give her the chopp at 8?


----------



## kasgrow

Thanks for the report. I have some nirvana white widow in veg right now. I am looking forward to flowering them.


----------



## smokybear

She's a beauty. You're a fantastic gardener TBG. Take care and be safe.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Well alot can happen in two weeks. Most of the weight is put on toward the end of flowering. So not only will your weight suffer but i'm sure potency will as well. Let that baby go 10 weeks you won't be sorry.  *


			
				masterblaster26 said:
			
		

> so how bad would it be to give her the chopp at 8?


----------



## Jerseydude

KID said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried the Dutch Passion version of this beautiful flower??Just got some beabs,and will give my own report in a few months


 
I have. 
I bought the feminised seeds and the plants and smoke were AWESOME!! :hubba: 

The plants delivered BIG heavy buds,the smoke was tasty and the head was trippy and relaxing.


----------



## BuddyLuv

How is it in a SOG set-up? I have about enough space to let 18 clones get about 24-27 in. running two 400 HPS, hydro with CO2.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Not sure but i'm sure they would do well. We had about 20 to 24 clones at one time in a small closet we have and they came out great. It was almost like a Sea Of Green.   We have some White Widow germing right now along with some White Rhino and AK-48. :hubba: *


----------



## Dubbaman

Dang Bro you got more closets going than i have rooms in my house :rofl: grow on :headbang:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Hey D what use to be the flower closet is now the veg closet.  *


----------



## Figurehead

We LOVE the White Widow.  My wife and I call it "phase weed" as there are several different stages to it's high. 1st stage is, "Wow, I only took a little hit and I can feel it already!" seconds after you inhale. 2nd stage is, "Man, I am high!". 3rd stage is the "Huh? What?" stage. 4th is the "concerned" stage. You know stage 5 is the "munchies" stage and you start getting concerned about finding something to snack on for stage 5. 5th is the munchies. 6th is the "Oh my gawd, I can't move!" stage, where you just kind of become one with whatever furniture you are on at the time. Don't even try to move because you can't. Just enjoy it. 7th is the "Wow, I can't believe I am still so messed up stage. 8th, which runs the entire gambit of stages is the giggles. But it peaks here. 9th is one of my FAVORITE stages.... the HORNY stage! You get so horny you MUST have sex. 10th is the stage where you think you might want another puff, but are still to high and lazy to do it. Then you nap. 

I tell you, good weed.


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Well I am convinced. Thanks for this thread TBG, I am very excited. Is it possible to get around 2 ounces per clone?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*I'm sure it can be done with the right conditions and if you vegged them long enough.  *


			
				godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Well I am convinced. Thanks for this thread TBG, I am very excited. Is it possible to get around 2 ounces per clone?


----------



## godspeedsuckah

What is the lineage of white widow TBG?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*I think it says on Nirvana's site that it's a strain from Brazil crossed with a strain from India or something. :confused2: Not really sure.  *


			
				godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> What is the lineage of white widow TBG?


----------



## IRISH

i'm vegging a few nirvana white widows as we speak, thier around 3 weeks now, and around 5-6 inches tall, in 16 oz. dixie cups. how long should i veg. in these cups?, and when should i transplant? when i transplant, they'll go in 3gallon pots to flower. thanx TBG, nice bud pic.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*I wouldn't let them go much longer in those cups. Maybe another week tops and then transplant.  *


			
				banjobuzz said:
			
		

> i'm vegging a few nirvana white widows as we speak, thier around 3 weeks now, and around 5-6 inches tall, in 16 oz. dixie cups. how long should i veg. in these cups?, and when should i transplant? when i transplant, they'll go in 3gallon pots to flower. thanx TBG, nice bud pic.


----------



## GrowRebel

What if you can't afford nirvana's WW ... what about Joey Weed's WW ... is the strain stable?  Would it be the same?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Why not try Gypsy Nirvana at Seedboutique? Sorry don't know anything about Joey Weed.  *


			
				GrowRebel said:
			
		

> What if you can't afford nirvana's WW ... what about Joey Weed's WW ... is the strain stable? Would it be the same?


----------



## GrowRebel

I checked the site and they don't carry Gypsy Nirvanas white widow ... lot's of other breeders but not GN ... 

That Ministry of Cannabis has a good price on WW ... ever hear of them?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Sorry never herd of them either. Why not just buy from Gypsy Nirvana at Seed Boutique? *


			
				GrowRebel said:
			
		

> I checked the site and they don't carry Gypsy Nirvanas white widow ... lot's of other breeders but not GN ...
> 
> That Ministry of Cannabis has a good price on WW ... ever hear of them?


----------



## GrowRebel

That's the place that didn't have GN white widow ... seed boutique ... they had ww from other breeders including MOC but nothing by Gypsy Nirvanas ... Isn't white widow a stable strain?  Shouldn't they all be the same?  Just curious ...


----------



## BuddyLuv

Go to Dr.Chronic he has it.

hxxp://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?partno=NV-whitewidow

remember to copy and paste the link in your browser and replace "xx" with "tt"


----------



## GrowRebel

:clap:Thanks for the heads up  ... they are even cheaper than Joey Weed or MOC ... great ... Dr Chronic won't guarentee delivery to the US but it's worth a try ... :hubba:


----------



## BuddyLuv

Now just hope you get it. I am currently having a problem with Dr. only shipping half my order.


----------



## 4maggio

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Now just hope you get it. I am currently having a problem with Dr. only shipping half my order.


 
AND!:holysheep: its' been over a month now.

*** happened? Were they good or were they bad??????

Ya can't call em out and then not show up yourself!


----------



## BuddyLuv

He finally admitted wrong and shipped the other half.


----------



## 4maggio

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> He finally admitted wrong and shipped the other half.


 
A Happy Ending! 

Thanks Buddy.:bolt:


----------



## GrowRebel

Yes ... well I must say I was very disappointed in nirvana's ww from dr. chronic ... something was wrong with the seeds ... the seedlings were all sick most died ... I have two going so far out of 6 ... praying I get a healthy female ... 

... I got the WW from nirvana base on this thread ... must have been a different batch of seeds ...


----------



## Stonerman

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> Yes ... well I must say I was very disappointed in nirvana's ww from dr. chronic ... something was wrong with the seeds ... the seedlings were all sick most died ... I have two going so far out of 6 ... praying I get a healthy female ...
> 
> ... I got the WW from nirvana base on this thread ... must have been a different batch of seeds ...


 
Yep, same here. 6 sick seedlings that all died and 4 seeds left that I am afraid to start. :cry:


----------



## BuddyLuv

I have some healthy females. One is almost 5 ft. Not sure how they will produce but they grew.


----------



## Stonerman

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I have some healthy females. One is almost 5 ft. Not sure how they will produce but they grew.


 
Hopefully, I will get at least one nice White Widow girl out of the 4 seeds I have left. Right now I am growing a Haze (Sativa Seeds also from Doc Chronic) and several bag seeds in the same medium that I grew the White Widows in and they are all healthy as can be.


----------



## IRISH

i got my ww seeds from dr chronic in apr08. i planted 4, two lived, both female. i'm @ 7 weeks flower. i have sampled a nug off bottom, and i agree with tbg, ( why did i take that 3rd hit )...


----------



## BuddyLuv

The 4 females I have are all pretty healthy now. Clones finally took as well. One is real tall a thin but it is putting on some nice weight up top. The other three are just chuggin along. They are a little shorter and bushier so they should make up their weight with all the other bud sites they have.


----------



## howardstern

Figurehead said:
			
		

> We LOVE the White Widow. My wife and I call it "phase weed" as there are several different stages to it's high. 1st stage is, "Wow, I only took a little hit and I can feel it already!" seconds after you inhale. 2nd stage is, "Man, I am high!". 3rd stage is the "Huh? What?" stage. 4th is the "concerned" stage. You know stage 5 is the "munchies" stage and you start getting concerned about finding something to snack on for stage 5. 5th is the munchies. 6th is the "Oh my gawd, I can't move!" stage, where you just kind of become one with whatever furniture you are on at the time. Don't even try to move because you can't. Just enjoy it. 7th is the "Wow, I can't believe I am still so messed up stage. 8th, which runs the entire gambit of stages is the giggles. But it peaks here. 9th is one of my FAVORITE stages.... the HORNY stage! You get so horny you MUST have sex. 10th is the stage where you think you might want another puff, but are still to high and lazy to do it. Then you nap.
> 
> I tell you, good weed.


 
Thank you SO much for taking the time to detail how the high is.  I have a few questions:

1.) All this from one hit?

2.) Which type of WW are you describing?  Is this the Dutch-Passion WW?


----------



## TokeWithHope

ya where could i purchase some f1 widow from? anyone ordered from greenhouse?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

check out highgrade-seeds.com,they guarantee you get your beans or they'll send another pack. i emailed them and they told me all their strains are f1


----------



## TokeWithHope

have you purchased seeds from them in the past? if so what strain?


----------



## MiracleDro

get the greenhouse version of widow. They claim they are the makers of white widow and I think they are. They have a youtube video of their white widow , great white shark and other strains. Youtube search for greenhouse... I know that sentence looked like an advertisement lol. But I bought all greenhouse from dr chronic and they are the best plants I've grown yet.


----------



## kaneboy

am growing widow from greenhouse and i rekon also that they are some of the nicest to now that i have grown hanging for them to finish


----------



## ozman

I planted 5 out of 10 beans,4 are female all looking great,2 in flowering and 2 for mothers as of now.I cant complain about nirvana beans yet,Ive had good germinaton luck with their beans.


----------



## Merlin11

Stonerman said:
			
		

> Yep, same here. 6 sick seedlings that all died and 4 seeds left that I am afraid to start. :cry:


 
Same thing here what ever I buy from Gypsy Nirvana Seed Boutique ether wont sprout or sprouts deformed and dies? They have no support at all they will not even reply to any problems with ther defective seeds? You might as well throw your money away! Dont dont wast your money on GN! :hitchair:


----------



## Wood-dro

Merlin11 said:
			
		

> Same thing here what ever I buy from Gypsy Nirvana Seed Boutique ether wont sprout or sprouts deformed and dies? They have no support at all they will not even reply to any problems with ther defective seeds? You might as well throw your money away! Dont dont wast your money on GN! :hitchair:


 

you obviously dont know how to germinate seeds properly....i have been buying from gypsy nirvanas sb for years and have never had a problem...and i doubt they send me good **** and every one else gets ** seeds...anyways ww from nirvana seeds is a pretty good strain


----------



## Tweek

White Widow was what I wanted to try next but might have to go with Big BudxNL. I live in an apartment so odor is my primary concern. How's the odor problem growing White Widow? Thanx, Tweek.


----------



## Anslinger420

thats good to know im soon going to be starting a white widow garden


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville

that doesn't look like a good white widow...*sorry*


----------



## maineharvest

What ever happened to the Bros?


----------



## johnnybuds

great thread peace Bg


----------



## misskusk

chhttp://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/collections/autoflowering-seeds?page=1eck out the single seed company...


----------

